# Meet Jellybean!



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

Jellybean was born January 17. We picked him up yesterday.
He's too cute. Pictures do not do him justice:biggrin1:.

He was the last of the litter to get a forever home. He weighs 2 pounds and a bit. We haven't gone to the vet yet(we go Monday) so we're not positive. Our scale was made for humans and doesn't do ounces very well.

Jellybean is a little explorer but always comes back to check on me or whoever it is he's hanging out with. He is our older poodle's shadow, when the poodle is in the same room. The poodle is teaching him how to play with some of his toys. One toy is SO funny to watch him play with. It's our poodle's and is almost as big as he is!
We got brand new toys for the puppy and the poodle has been stealing them one by one. Poor pup only has two toys left!

We're all so happy right now! Jellybean is settling in and is eating, drinking, etc. 

How can you get a pup to like his crate more? He went in once for a few seconds but after that will have nothing to do with it.
Also- our poodle licks Jellybean's back constantly unless we tell him no. Any tips on that?


~Anthea~


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Maybe your poodle is just keeping the new Hav clean? At least there are not fighting!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!! So adorable - love the coloring and 

LOVE LOVE LOVE THE NAME!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Just looking at your baby made me smile. What a cutie! It's amazing that your poodle seems welcoming to the intruder so soon. Watching them interact on a daily basis is so much fun.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Lily loved her crate at first and would like to go have downtime in there. Puppies need alot of sleep so its important that they like their "cave". I put a big fluffy queen size down pillow in hers now (I can just change the case) but when I first got her I had these really soft fleece blankets and snuggle bags. I put a larger sift toy in there to rest her head on when she napped and she had a blanket with her littermates scent on it so that went in there too. I always gave her treats when she went in, wether I asked her to or not. Also, I cover the crate with a dark blanket, it helps them feel less exposed and more like they are in a den. I might make sure your poodle doesnt go inside of it-you want him to feel like he can go in there and take a break if he wants to and its all his. Good Luck!

Meghan


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome! Jellybean is adorable! Such a cute face. I love the dark muzzle!

Since the poodle (what is his name) has acquired most of the other new toys you bought for Jellybean, he probably just thinks Jellybean is another toy for him??? 

When we started Augie in the crate, I would just put him in it for short periods at a time, starting with about 30 seconds, with the door closed, and then opened and let him out and praised him. (I don't even believe treats were involved here at that time as he was just 8 wks and I am sure I didn't even have any around). I just increased the time bit by bit. Some dogs seem to take to it better. Good luck.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

These Tigerdreamz Three way trundle beds are amazing. This is what I meant by fleecy blanket. You roll the top over and the pup can snuggle inside, all curled up or you can flatten it out and lay it across the bottom of the crate.

Jellybean is a brillant name!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Awww he is so cute! Glad to hear your poodle is getting along so well with him.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

He is a cutie and love his color.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

EEK! He is SO CUTE! What a little poof ball.

Welcome, Anthea and Jellybean!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie! I just LOVE his name! Glad to hear he is getting on so well with your poodle, too. Maybe the poodle is just trying to give Jellybean his scent and showing that he "owns" him! Hopefully, he will quit that on his own!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

LilyMyLove said:


> Lily loved her crate at first and would like to go have downtime in there. Puppies need alot of sleep so its important that they like their "cave". I put a big fluffy queen size down pillow in hers now (I can just change the case) but when I first got her I had these really soft fleece blankets and snuggle bags. I put a larger sift toy in there to rest her head on when she napped and she had a blanket with her littermates scent on it so that went in there too. I always gave her treats when she went in, wether I asked her to or not. Also, I cover the crate with a dark blanket, it helps them feel less exposed and more like they are in a den. I might make sure your poodle doesnt go inside of it-you want him to feel like he can go in there and take a break if he wants to and its all his. Good Luck!
> 
> Meghan


The above are all good tips. I also cover Daisy and Beau's crates to create a "cave like", safe feel to them. And I also use pillow cases on their crate mattresses. They have "bone shaped", fleece covered pillows to snuggle with. Our breeder also sent us home with a blanket that had the whole litter's scent on it....


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Jellybean is an adorable name for an adorable pup! Welcome!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

I sure hope Junior(the poodle) gets over this licking thing! It makes Jellybean's fur get tangled and makes him smell not so nice.

I'll try LilyMyLove's ideas. I already bought him a soft little fleecy bed so I'll put that in there. It's already covered so that it's quieter and such(our house can get a bit loud) Hopefully he'll end up loving it or, at the least, liking it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome what a good looking guy.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome Anthea and Jellybean[love the name] Perhaps Junior is just putting his scent on Jelly,and covering Jellybean's scent from the breeder, he probably just had a bath before you picked him up,so doesn't smell doggy enough for Junior!Jellybean is a cutie,hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awww so adorable!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, he is so cute! Welcome!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a little doll...and the name is just perfect!! Glad the two of them are getting along so well!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

He's adorable! I love his coloring


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

you got a cutie there ! Welcome Jellybean :yo:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a dollbaby....they don't get any cuter than that!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome !
Jellybean is really a fluffy cute guy!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is so cute. I ended up putting the crate next to me in bed for about the first few weeks. When I left Maddie I would put some thing of mine in their. She liked my old sandal or a sock t shirt. Hope you get a good nights sleep!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

He has become the little shadow that moves around our house lol. He is either staying right next to the nearest person or underneath Junior.
My Mom and brother say we should name him Shadowroo(roo as in kangaroo because he hops) lol. He's now bugging Junior... a lot. He'll follow behind him so close that if Junior sits he has to sit on TOP of Jellybean!

He's still not going into his crate. I tried putting him in and praising. He did go in it for a second this morning. Only- I said good boy in a happy voice and he came to me. He seems to take good boy as come to me! I think in time he'll get to like it though. 

So, which name do you guys think?
Shadow/Shadowroo or Jellybean?
We're having a family debate in my house! Two against two.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I like JellyBean, it is so cute, you can always nickname him JellyBean the Shadowroo, or JBS !
He really is just wonderful, glad he's so comfortable!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to you and Jellybean, what a cutie!

I love the name Jellybean.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

He is so cute! Love the name.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh is he cute and so is your poodle. I love the name Jelly Bean. We bought a lot of pink toys just for Misty and of course Yogi took them all. Today Misty plays with whatever she wants even Yogi's favorite plastic duck. Yogi and Misty also hide their favorite toys under their pillows so don't be surprised if one day you find your pup has a secret stash.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

We went to the vet yesterday. He is now offically Jellybean.
It was.. amusing at times! When the vet held him to check his heart(she held him just off the table by the chest) he moved his legs as if he was running VERY fast yet he wasn't.
He didn't stop until I put my hand on his head and gave him a pat.
He did NOT like the vet. At times Jellybean made it sound like they were killing him even though they weren't! 

We only need one more booster shot then we're done with all his puppy shots. He got his rabies shot yesterday. I'm glad we didn't have to go through all the puppy shots. 

Jellybean has now figured out what toys are for . Yesterday night was the first time I actually saw him playing with toys. He's a funny little dude. It's amazing how fast I've grown to love him!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He sure is tiny for his age, isn't he? What did he weigh at the vet's office?

It is fun watching them play with their toys, isn't it?


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

He weighed 3 pounds 1 ounce at the vet. That was one question I meant to ask: what is the average weight for a 12 week havanese puppy?

Jellybean is the runt of the litter. He's eating great and the vet didn't say anything about it so I'm not really worried about him. Should I be?


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

oh he is adorable!!! Kipper just had his 12 week check up and is 5 lbs-basically doubled since his 9 week check up when we got him. I think it depends a lot of the parents but if your vet doesn't see any issues he is doing great.


----------



## Dalmane (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't worry about Jellybean being the "runt". My Mia was 4 oz at birth and her littermates were 8 oz but she will probably end up at 11lbs(she's 8 months old now). Actually next month I have to take her for a weight so they can dispense the proper heartworm medicine dose. The cutoff is 10lbs and she is close.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Coach just weighed in at 4lbs at 12 weeks


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

So sweet! I don't have any suggestions for the licking - except to say at least it isn't chewing hair! My second Hav chewed most of the oldest's tail off when he was a pup - trying to play. It's about 1/2 grown out now - 3 years later!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't think the weight thing is an issue,as long as he is growing and putting on weight.Our 2 both weighed in at 4lbs 3oz at 12 weeks old, now Dizzie is 11 and a half pounds, and Nellie, who was a real gut bucket, up until after her first heat cycle, and now she is more relaxed with food, weighs in at 10 lbs.Dizzie is just over 2 years old and Nellie is 11 months old.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay, then I won't worry about his weight!:biggrin1:


----------

